# USB Port on HT-S8400



## Snoopy12 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a limited budget of $500 and it was suggested to me that the HT-S8400 would be the best fit.

The TV that I have is the Samsung 6350 which has a nice USB interface where I can plug a USB hdd and play divx, etc. video files. I am wondering whether the USB port on the HT-S8400 will play video or if its just meant for audio.

Would the alternative be to connect the TV audio to the system so that I can use the usb interface on the TV?

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, I didnt know where to post this and I am a newb! Appreciate any guidance!!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The HT-S8400 HTIB includes an HT-R690 receiver.

Its USB connection supports only audio files. See page 71 of the receiver's owner's manual. Page 72 lists the audio file formats which are supported. (I don't know of any receiver which supports video. They normally support only audio and jpeg picture files.)

However, the manual does say that if you connect an iPod or iPhone, you can view video by also connecting the i-device's video output to the AUX INPUT VIDEO jack on the receiver's front panel. See page 23.

You should be able to forward audio from devices connected to the TV, either by using ARC (Audio Return Channel) over the HDMI cable betwen the TV and the Receiver or by using an optical audio cable between them. (Check your TV's manual to see if ARC is available. I haven't found its manual online.)


----------

